# A Star Ship Fire



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It is raining and I wanted to try something new so up to the attic with a star ship. Got it on the fourth shot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome...cool starship..looks like a copy from the 50's....I am sure your friend could sell a few of those starship's

Yeah I would be afraid to light a match :devil: in the apt or even house..Be my luck the place would burn down........

With that said no Fire for Oldmiser (unless out doors)....I am too old for that much excitement.....

You are a great insperation for SFF Members to watch your video's.... :bouncy: ..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent!!! Great looking starship as well.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> awesome...cool starship..looks like a copy from the 50's....I am sure your friend could sell a few of those starship's
> 
> Yeah I would be afraid to light a match :devil: in the apt or even house..Be my luck the place would burn down........
> 
> ...


Ya. I've been a little nervous since the outdoor catch box fire ! I hurry up and blow it out instead of the follow up extinguisher shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite a lovely shot! Nice looking starship as well.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Had to make sure I could repeat it.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

That's ef ing awesome. The shot and the star ship.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting as always. Starships are hard to shoot ......


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Great shooting! Starships look really cool.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I love to watch your youtube videos, mister. So inspiring and motivating.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. What I really need is a Wingshooter Star Ship. I can image it would be easier and more consistent.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Treefork *STRIKES *again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty!


----------



## Rulz1523 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow really impressive.


----------

